# USC MFA Collaborative Question



## abdullahshahid

Hi everyone, I'm applying to the USC MFA at SCA and was struggling a bit with the collaborative question. I'm not entirely sure what type of lesson do they mean - something more personal or more technical/about the process? I'd wager its a mixture of both but if there is anyone who answered this in previous years who'd be willing to share it with me, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Chris W

abdullahshahid said:


> Hi everyone, I'm applying to the USC MFA at SCA and was struggling a bit with the collaborative question. I'm not entirely sure what type of lesson do they mean - something more personal or more technical/about the process? I'd wager its a mixture of both but if there is anyone who answered this in previous years who'd be willing to share it with me, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


Honestly I think it could be anything where you had to work with others towards a common goal and you overcame challenges as a group and how you collaborated to overcome them.


----------

